# Retainer (on retainer)



## vincix

Aveți idee cum se traduce "on retainer"? Am căutat pe wikipedia și am înțeles despre ce-i vorba - un contract prin care angajatul este plătit în avans. Dar nu am idee cum se poate traduce așa ceva în română. Am găsit „acont”, de exemplu. Dar cum aș putea să-l folosesc efectiv? A lucra cu acont? Angajat cu acont?

"The Cabot family physician, smug, a general practitioner (*on retainer,* a kept doctor, tanned, salt-and-pepper hair), stayed with Kweku in the office while Kip continued in the hallway." (Taiye Selasi, _Ghana Must Go_)

Mersi!


----------



## farscape

Un angajat cu contract e doar un... contractor. Lucrează x ore și e plătit suma y.

Cu retainerul e mai altfel: se plătește o sumă de bani unui profesionist, avocat (de obicei), medic sau consultant/expert ca să fii sigur că ai acces la serviciile lor. Cel care este 'retained' își ia banii fie că prestează serviciile sau nu. (Uneori) la sfârșitul perioadei determinate prin retainer se face bilanțul: servicii prestate vs. servicii plătite anticipat prin retainer ; dacă mai e ceva de plată, se acoperă diferența dar dacă serviciile prestate nu acoperă valoarea retainerului, tough luck!, ca să zic așa 

Arvunit nu mi se pare că se potrivește aici, dar servicii plătite cu anticipație mai treacă-meargă. Cineva care a avut de-a face cu avocații s-ar pute să știe vreun termen neaoș.

f.


----------



## irinet

Nu cred că se referă la o persoană,  ci la tipul de contract care,  în cazul de față, pare preplătit (apropo de vechiul 'arvunit')  . Deci,  aș putea spune' cu contract (de servicii)  preplătit/e ').


----------



## arcticm

Am găsit un articol scris de un medic care traduce "concierge doctor/ physician" prin "doctor la comandă" (sau am putea spune, la dispoziţia familiei/pacientului"). Nu cred că e nevoie, dat fiind contextul, să fim f. tehnici şi să ne referim la tipul de contract. E o practică destul de veche în fond, vechile familii aristocratice (şi nu numai) aveau astfel de de doctori "ai casei" pe care i-am întâlnit cu toţii în filme/cărţi.
http://www.viata-medicala.ro/Doctor-la-comandă-sau-medicina-de-butic.html*articleID_8548-dArt.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concierge_medicine
"concierge medicine, also known as retainer medicine"


----------



## vincix

Mersi pentru răspunsul. Mă ajută ce-mi spui


----------

